# Planaria Zero or No Planaria



## Dincho (5 Oct 2011)

I just want to gather a general census on what people prefer when treating against planaria?

*Planaria Zero* or *No Planaria*


----------



## Aquadream (5 Oct 2011)

Just pure Fenbendazole. There is nothing better.


----------



## roadmaster (5 Oct 2011)

More fishes ,less food.


----------



## hotweldfire (5 Oct 2011)

Have used panacur and the genchem stuff.  Both work. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Nov 2011)

hotweldfire said:
			
		

> Have used panacur


That will do the trick, 24 hours and they are gone!


----------



## billy boy (7 Nov 2011)

The genchem  No Planaria didn't work for me    Will have to give the  panacur a go now.


----------

